# Pushing the air through the filter.



## gourmet (May 5, 2012)

I downsized my grow and now only have a 20 by 36 by 60" tent.  I have a 334CFM 6" max can fan and can filter.  The filter won't fit in the tent so I thought I would pull the air through the tent with the fan in the tent and push it through the filter connected by ducting with the filter outside the tent.  

Can I push the air through the filter rather than pulling it through the filter?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2012)

I think it should be ok ifin its they only thing yu can do to keep yur air movin then its the only thing yual can do. Should be fine key is keepin the air movin so do what yual nned to do. Be thinkin The Hemp Godess will be long shortly ifin I remember most her threads she has vast know hows bout these here topics as do others here but I seem to recall her talking bout cerculation of air in other thread. Do what yual need to pilgrem others be long in bit give yual the guidence yu need. Much luck yur trails walkin hope yual yeild yur needs in the end.

BWD


----------



## pcduck (May 5, 2012)

Most growers pull their air, but we do have members that push their air with no problems.


----------



## gourmet (May 5, 2012)

Cool thanks.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 5, 2012)

Happy trails friend!

BWD


----------



## HipsterDoofus (May 5, 2012)

Most filters are push or pull. They usually shipped with the prefilter on the outside for pulling. For pushing just move the prefilter from the outside to the inside of the filter. 

Sometimes filters are made for only pulling so check for that.


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2012)

I blow into them.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (May 5, 2012)

they work best if pulled through..otherwise you'er mostly just spinning air.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 5, 2012)

*i have done either or.... i have found pulling to be the best... this way if you have a pin hole or 2  the smell is already been wiped out..

but if your pushing then you have the chance to push smell out them holes...
can you not put yer filter up n down in the tent.. vs up in the roof..

you should be fine pushing though...
or you could always go out n spend 30$ n build a filter that fits your tent...
thats all ive ever used is the DIY carbon filters.. and as far as im concerned they work just as good as high priced boughten ones..
LH*


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2012)

Been doing it this way for many years. Same filter too. Every year i pull it down and beat it up to activate the carbon. No smell, ever. 

If you suck then the filter needs to be before the hood. Hoods dont seal perfectly so its actually better to have the filter at the end of the system. Any sucked smell anywhere in the line is filtered in the end.


----------

